# Converting oven recipes to smoker



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 1, 2018)

Do you have guidelines for converting recipes intended for the oven or other cooking method to your smoker? Do you have other tips for converting recipes?

I'm figuring that something that cooks in the oven around 400℉ would take four times as long in the smoker at 225℉ to 250℉. For example, X would cook at 425℉ for 1 hour in the oven, but cooks at 225℉ for 3 to 4 hours in the smoker.

The best tip I've come across is the suggestion to add more liquid to certain baked dishes, like Mac & Cheese, because the low and slow can dry it out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

Good question on this; I've really only put corn bread in and despite how that often is at a much higher temp; I found it finished around the same time...

I think perhaps the best thing to do would be find an old pioneer esque cook book Kris; back when people would put things in the oven and be gone for 6 hours or so to church and church socials and the trip home, so there wasn't any one stoking the fire. Give you an idea. I mean we know mac and cheese is made on the smoker ... I'd say you might just want to go and post whatcha wanna make, how yer gonna do it, give it a day to see if any one has good suggestions..and then do it. You might be the one to start writing a new smoker favourite then!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2018)

KUIS, Interesting question for the pros out there, if it was 1/2 the temp in the smoker would that make it twice the cooking time ??


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 2, 2018)

There are a couple threads about this already that I found. Noboundaries provided this back in April of last year:

A very loose rule of thumb I use for sides is to add 15-20 minutes cook time for each 25 degrees F below the recommended cook temp.  The difference above is 150F, or an additional 75-120 minutes. 

Seems a good starting point and then tweak it for each individual item you want to cook.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2018)

Note; after thinking about this, I don't think you'd need to double the time. Not for every thing at any rate.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 2, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> There are a couple threads about this already that I found. Noboundaries provided this back in April of last year:
> 
> A very loose rule of thumb I use for sides is to add 15-20 minutes cook time for each 25 degrees F below the recommended cook temp.  The difference above is 150F, or an additional 75-120 minutes.
> 
> Seems a good starting point and then tweak it for each individual item you want to cook.


Thank you. I did a search here first and even searched online, but didn't find anything. Maybe it's difficult to find the info, at least for me, because I'm not sure how to phrase the question. Conversion doesn't work right, people supposedly "smoke" in their ovens:confused: (got lots of results telling you how to do that), people move food from smoker to oven, but nothing about converting recipes for the smoker.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Thank you. I did a search here first and even searched online, but didn't find anything. Maybe it's difficult to find the info, at least for me, because I'm not sure how to phrase the question. Conversion doesn't work right, people supposedly "smoke" in their ovens:confused: (got lots of results telling you how to do that), people move food from smoker to oven, but nothing about converting recipes for the smoker.


Well post a recipe and I'll try to figure it out, or just do it. Since I'm crazy and will try any thing I remotely think can be good ;)


----------

